# Intercooler pipe goes Boom!!!



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

**** near jumped out of my seat. Dang










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphabets (Apr 18, 2012)

Had the same thing happen to me....thought I had blown a tire at first but truck kept driving straight...then I noticed I had no boost.


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

This will get you fixed up!

http://nolimitfabrication.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=95&product_id=98


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup. Installing manana

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

At least your tool box didn't punch a hole in the bed.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Boom!!! Back on the road. Not more rollin coal . Thank god... I looked like James Bond on the road without the turbo.

All good now










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> Thank god... I looked like James Bond on the road without the turbo.


"My name is Bond...**** Bond! Licensed to roll coal!" :rotfl:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I wonder if H&S knows he's hacking their stuff?


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

No Limit sells their stuff, such a hard on for no limit


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I have some NL stuff but dont ever say anything bad about no limit or youll get jumped by his goons.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> I have some NL stuff but dont ever say anything bad about no limit or youll get jumped by his goons.


haha..


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Is NL bad stuff?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

keep your foot out of it all the time


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> keep your foot out of it all the time


I still do know what yall are saying. That makes no sense to me at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Generally not bad stuff. Just cant address any concerns one might have without a bunch of people jumping down your throat.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahhh. They are really loyal cool aid drinkers. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

**** Chaser said:


> Ahhh. They are really loyal cool aid drinkers. Lol


gallons at a time...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> gallons at a time...


From upgrading an intercooler pipe?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Is the cac pitched like the 6.4 version??










Old bottom.

New top.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------

